# Bottom fishing with the boys!!!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

After watching the weather reports calling for 2-3ft we decide to go Saturday 7/30 an man I'm glad we did. You couldn't as for a better day. So myself,Snatch it and another buddy headed out. We were greeted with a big ground swell that was spaced out just about perfect for my little 21 footer. We Made a quick stop by the bridge rubble and picked up a couple of Triggers and some schoolie dolphin. We decided it was time to head offshore to our mingo hole for some meat fish. On the way out there was plenty of grass and trash to catch dolphin on so we stopped and loaded the cooler and then headed on. Got to our spot an right away started catching mingos. We chummed for blacks but they just didn't show up. We did have some MONSTER 70+ Aj in the chum line. Snatch it was fighting about a big bobo when we noticed a BIG jack trying to eat him. It was fun to watch for sure. I was surprised how clean the water was since we have had a good bit of rain over the last few weeks. Al in all it was a great time but be careful out there we all got a little over heated yesterday. It was HOT!! Tight lines and be safe everyone!!

Snatch it..........SET THE HOOK!!!! HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

SWEEEEET Catch!!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a great day on the water and some good dinner to be had


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice Mahi!! You guys found those in floating debris around the I-10 rubble or further out?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

We had a big school come up on the rubble and from the rubble south anything that we found floating was covered up with them. Good times for sure. We caught them on gotcha's!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

onemorecast said:


> SWEEEEET Catch!!!


Maybe you are make it out with us one day!!


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice! Mahi are one of my favorites. Might have to make a run out soon...... Thanks for the report.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

ClemsonTiger11 said:


> Nice! Mahi are one of my favorites. Might have to make a run out soon...... Thanks for the report.


The water is really clean right now so I would guess you could find them in a lil closer then the rubble. Good luck!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man what an awesome day!! I think the highlight of the day was the dophin. they put on quite a show after they where hooked! Of course the huge aj's where a site too! Good times!


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice Haul I have been seeing lots of mahi out there on my last two trips.


----------



## Dplantmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Good lookin haul. I bet those chicken dolphin will hit anything that has flash or nice movement in the clear water?


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice trip!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

very nice


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dplantmann said:


> Good lookin haul. I bet those chicken dolphin will hit anything that has flash or nice movement in the clear water?


Yeah they love the flash but can be kinda finicky until you get them fired up. When you get them "lit up" then its on. They will put on a show for when you hook up.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

great report guys. good to see some dolphin being caught.


----------



## Bulldog (Oct 9, 2007)

What is the best bait for the schoolies?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

@Bulldog I have always had the best luck with a jig or a fly(if you fly fish) that has ALOT of flash to it. We caught our last haul of schoolies on gotcha lures! Small live pin fish work well also! They tend to like baits that are some what fast moving! If I get several of them fired up I will work the jig a little fast an then I'll make a quick pause in my retrieve and that USUALLY when the magic happens. Hope this helps GOOD LUCK and TIGHT LINES!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice mess of fish, for sure. :thumbsup: Thanks for the report and all.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice catch Wade, looks like you have been getting out a bit! We will have to get together with Phil and get out sometime.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Russian said:


> Nice catch Wade, looks like you have been getting out a bit! We will have to get together with Phil and get out sometime.


Thanks Nick! We all need to get out soon!! Now that Ajs are back open I know where the big boys hangout!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I havent been in the gulf in a few months, was up in MI for two weeks, then went to Alaska fishing and working for three weeks. Ill be back this weekend and will be able to get out sometime this month probably.


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

BIG WADE, Getting it done Wet Debt style! I've been seeing the dolphin too but haven't gotten em to stick near the boat. We've been on a tear, but mother nature just checked me yesterday with a skunking on the AJ opener over on the Janet... fish were there, but no takers. Just when I thought I was getting good. Can't wait to get u fishing on the boat... U wanna go deep? Been talking about the Ozark...


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

There he is, thought you might chime in. Cold, rainy, and windy here today, makes the boat and hot weather down there sound awfully nice. Ill be back in the game after this weekend, someones gotta come up here and keep the fish busy, might as well be me, haha. Good luck this weekend if you all make it out, cant wait to get back after it with you guys.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Daniel, I think you could catch fish in a rain fill ditch!!! Congratulation great day on the water.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Slot Pursuit said:


> Daniel, I think you could catch fish in a rain fill ditch!!! Congratulation great day on the water.


 Haha too funny!!! Yeah I get my training from some of the best anglers I know!!! Lol :notworthy:


----------

